# Min/Max on Foreplay?



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

If you could respond as a guy or a gal. . .what is the minimum amount of time of foreplay you need/would like to acheive the Big O?

And the maximum of when it just starts to get tedious or you kinda lose it?

After this poll is complete, I am going to run a statistical analysis to see the optimum time, given one or two standard deviations to get down to the dirty deed.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

That's hard to answer as it depends on what sort of foreplay is happening - what sort of stimulation, etc...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I like at LEAST a half hour before we "do it". An hour is ok also. An hour is more likely 30 minutes of full body massage and then foreplay. 



Scannerguard said:


> If you could respond as a guy or a gal. . .what is the minimum amount of time of foreplay you need/would like to acheive the Big O?
> 
> And the maximum of when it just starts to get tedious or you kinda lose it?
> 
> After this poll is complete, I am going to run a statistical analysis to see the optimum time, given one or two standard deviations to get down to the dirty deed.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

There really isn't a set amount for me. We have kids, and he works very long hours as a truck driver, so sometimes we have to take a chance when we have it. In an ideal situation, foreplay could go on for an hour or more and I'd be fine. In a standard situation for us, it's anywhere from 5 minutes to 30 minutes. There really isn't any point at which it becomes tedious, boring, or anything like that to me. I love him, I love touching and being touched by him, so it's all fine with me.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

my wife and most other woman Ive know usually need about 10-15 minutes of quality oral. I havent got a good BJ in about 11 years:loser: so I really cant speak for myself


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Be more specific for me, please. I'm a literal person but would like to answer your survey questions. I don't know what you mean by "foreplay." How are you defining it, exactly what is being done? For example, I don't call oral sex foreplay, but that might be what you are referring to.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

it really depends on the situation.

My wife and I have had an hour of foreplay in the past. Just a nice, relaxed build up.

But the other day when I got home from work, we were completely finished in 20 minutes. both of us were ready from the start and didn't want to waste any time.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> If you could respond as a guy or a gal. . .what is the minimum amount of time of foreplay you need/would like to acheive the Big O?


For me? Not much at all. Heck, just having her rub up against me a few times is enough to get me going. So honestly I can go with 0 foreplay.

For my wife, 90% of the time between 30-45 minutes. But that would be of non-sexual touching. Generally once I start touching her sexually, she only needs a few minutes. The other 10% she wants 0 foreplay, and wants to go right into it.



franklinfx said:


> my wife and most other woman Ive know usually need about 10-15 minutes of quality oral.


That would destroy my wife. Generally speaking after about 5 minutes, she's ready to orgasm.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Interestingly my wife can usually be good to go after a few minutes of kissing/petting. If i go down on her orally she usually likes to get to the main event. You should know she can climax easily and may skew your stats. 

Most times i have actually wanted more foreplay. i am the one that likes the long teasing, forplay thing. For whatever it is worth i have found that my years of masturbating, kegals and expriementing with solo activities have contributing to my being able to better controll myself durring intercourse unless intercourse begins with extensive/hot foreplay and/or it has been a while since my last ejaculation. I think that lessens my wife's need for foreplay. 

Did not mean to hijack your thread or change its course. Just thout i would throw in my .02. Agree with Susan you should specify what is forplay. Once oral is engaged is that forplay. If you include oral i would have to say the range is 2-10 minutes.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, my definition of foreplay - begging?

Ha, ha, no. . .I guess it would be anything "physical" (I know women, and men, need some social and emotional foreplay) but in this case well mean stuff like caressing, fondling, licking, kissing, embracing, etc.


----------

